# Windage tray or Oil Pan Baffle or something?



## wombat801 (Aug 5, 2007)

I need ANTI SLOSHING!
I autocross my 02 Passat 4motion 2.8 v6 wagon...
I occasionally get STOP NOW! lights on REALLY hard 360's or left,right,left chicanes...

Is there some type of baffle made for our engines that I can throw in or mod my oil pickup to where I don't have to worry about starving my engine of oil?

THANKS!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

top off the oil before autocrossing. the design of the oil pan makes it nearly impossible for oil to slosh


----------

